# LEGIT IQ MAXXING



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

So first of all what does a good iq test measure? A Good IQ tests should measure aspects of visual-spatial processing and auditory processing, as well as short-term memory, and processing speed.

now let's focus on short term memory




The best thing is this somewhat influences long term memory.

I might make a more comprehensive high effort thread with the studies and more detailed descriptions but I'm too lazy rn tbh


----------



## Warlow (Oct 28, 2020)

good thread bro


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 28, 2020)

methamphetamine


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 28, 2020)

My IQ is legit in the 60 range. I still can't do basic adding and subtracting when it comes to math


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> methamphetamine


I've heard Adderall makes an automatic difference of 5 points


----------



## Deleted member 10494 (Oct 28, 2020)

high iq or death tbh


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 28, 2020)

crap gimmick, doesn't help IRL one bit


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 28, 2020)

I know this palace trick and i memorized tons of shit but for me engineercel it s useless


----------



## xefo (Oct 28, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> My IQ is legit in the 60 range. I still can't do basic adding and subtracting when it comes to math


whats (2(5+3))/8


----------



## beyourself (Oct 28, 2020)

*correct me if im wrong but as far as im concerned nothing can improve iq-related stuff in your brain aside from dual-n-back which is also somewhat dubious

so if anything id go 4 dnb. ive been doing it 4 a while btw, good stuff, helps wit adhd*​


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 28, 2020)

beyourself said:


> *correct me if im wrong but as far as im concerned nothing can improve iq-related stuff in your brain aside from dual-n-back which is also somewhat dubious
> 
> so if anything id go 4 dnb. ive been doing it 4 a while btw, good stuff, helps wit adhd*​


its all mental masturbation.

want to improve brain? Create valuable stuff and study shit


----------



## beyourself (Oct 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> its all mental masturbation.
> 
> want to improve brain? Create valuable stuff and study shit


*mogged by neurotransmittermaxxing, fixing deficiencies etc etc*​


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

JustBeCurry said:


> methamphetamine



Elab


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 28, 2020)

africancel said:


> Elab


Elab


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> crap gimmick, doesn't help IRL one bit



Deleted. Wrong person


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 28, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> whats (2(5+3))/8



idk


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> idk


2


----------



## needsolution (Oct 28, 2020)

beyourself said:


> *correct me if im wrong but as far as im concerned nothing can improve iq-related stuff in your brain aside from dual-n-back which is also somewhat dubious
> 
> so if anything id go 4 dnb. ive been doing it 4 a while btw, good stuff, helps wit adhd*​


tried dnb and didnt raise my iq


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 28, 2020)

-100 IQ points for falling for those jew attempts to make content and gain money


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> -100 IQ points for falling for those jew attempts to make content and gain money



It actually works, I'll make a comprehensive thread soon. Was just trying to see if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

beyourself said:


> *correct me if im wrong but as far as im concerned nothing can improve iq-related stuff in your brain aside from dual-n-back which is also somewhat dubious
> 
> so if anything id go 4 dnb. ive been doing it 4 a while btw, good stuff, helps wit adhd*​



There is scientific evidence that working memory can be improved. I'll make a comprehensive thread later I'm doing an assignment rn


----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Oct 28, 2020)

iq does not matter in today's society. probably more of a hindrance actually if it is exceptionally high because you are limited in the people you can have meaningful conversations with, are misunderstood and excluded etc. It is also frustrating to be significantly smarter than someone you spend time with or want to spend time with on a regular basis. Above average but not too high genius range is probably ideal


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> crap gimmick, doesn't help IRL one bit


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 28, 2020)

africancel said:


>



cool, didn't help me get laid or get paid one bit


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

MaxillaIsEverything said:


> iq does not matter in today's society. probably more of a hindrance actually if it is exceptionally high because you are limited in the people you can have meaningful conversations with, are misunderstood and excluded etc. It is also frustrating to be significantly smarter than someone you spend time with or want to spend time with on a regular basis. Above average but not too high genius range is probably ideal



This is more about increasing your working memory and to an extent long term memory. It's beneficial to practically anyone but especially those in memory intensive fields like medicine.

I highly doubt increased working memory will negatively impact interpersonal relationships.


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 28, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Elab


----------



## reptiles (Oct 28, 2020)

africancel said:


> So first of all what does a good iq test measure? A Good IQ tests should measure aspects of visual-spatial processing and auditory processing, as well as short-term memory, and processing speed.
> 
> now let's focus on short term memory
> 
> ...





Is there actually anything that increases the ability to problem solve faster i eman iq is about pattern recognition tbqh is there a way to fix that?


----------



## reptiles (Oct 28, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I've heard Adderall makes an automatic difference of 5 points




Study?


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Study?


An anecdote from my dad who's a doc if that makes it more credible.
Some studies seem to agree though:








Effects of stimulant medication on cognitive performance of children with ADHD - PubMed


The effect that treatment with stimulant medication has on the intellectual performance of children with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) was examined. Thirty-one children diagnosed with ADHD were given a WISC-III before any treatment was implemented. At least 1 year later...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study of Single-Dose Amphetamine Formulations in ADHD


To compare the efficacy and time course of single morning doses of Adderall®, extended-release, and immediate-release dextroamphetamine sulfate.Thirty…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## reptiles (Oct 28, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> An anecdote from my dad who's a doc if that makes it more credible.
> Some studies seem to agree though:
> 
> 
> ...




If your dads a doctor you must be high IQ NGl


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> If your dads a doctor you must be high IQ NGl


Indeed got a mogger iq ngl


----------



## reptiles (Oct 28, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Indeed got a mogger iq ngl
> View attachment 767719




lost the lottery BRUTAL Could you PM all the ways 1 could increase it ? i've heard a lot of scams but so far from an evidence based appraoch most haven't worked


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> lost the lottery BRUTAL Could you PM all the ways 1 could increase it ? i've heard a lot of scams but so far from an evidence based appraoch most haven't worked


I've never really worked on IQ maxing but most legit way I've heard of is learning a new instrument.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 28, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I've never really worked on IQ maxing but most legit way I've heard of is learning a new instrument.




Is there any surgery we can do currently any substances of major hit ?


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Is there any surgery we can do currently any substances of major hit ?


caged at surgery. Maybe try Jewish brainmaxing
https://looksmax.org/threads/jewish-brainmaxxing.228908/


----------



## reptiles (Oct 28, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> caged at surgery. Maybe try Jewish brainmaxing
> https://looksmax.org/threads/jewish-brainmaxxing.228908/




Just get a brain transplant is starting to sound more legit


----------



## TITUS (Oct 28, 2020)

Memory palaces and all the rest are good memory tools, they may help you do better in heavy non g IQ test just like having a good vocabulary will help you in those IQ tests, does it make you smarter? most likely not, but any brain exercise is good exercise.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Is there actually anything that increases the ability to problem solve faster i eman iq is about pattern recognition tbqh is there a way to fix that?



You mean processing speed? Iq is more of a measure of learnability(it was created to establish learning disabilities in children) pattern recognition is only one element to it.

As far as I know there's no solution with significant enough effects especially long term affecting processing speed.

However some people can develop savant syndrome as a result of brain/cns injury or as a result of being on the autism spectrum which can lead (in a few of them) to improved processing speed and mental mathematical ability


----------



## Dog face (Oct 29, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> whats (2(5+3))/8


2


----------



## xefo (Oct 29, 2020)

Dog face said:


> 2


big brain


----------



## Dog face (Oct 29, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> big brain


i know dude


----------



## MewingJBP (Oct 29, 2020)

what's the point of all this memorizing


----------



## improover (Oct 29, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> My IQ is legit in the 60 range. I still can't do basic adding and subtracting when it comes to math


If it was in that range you wouldn't even be here


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 29, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> what's the point of all this memorizing



It's a technique that improves short term memory results which affects ( positively)performance in cognitive tasks


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey! 

@TheSavior 
@lifestyle21873 

You need this shit asap!


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Oct 29, 2020)

guys did you know my girlfriend has a super high iq


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> guys did you know my girlfriend has a super high iq



How high?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 29, 2020)

normie scam for their wagie tests


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Oct 29, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Hey!
> 
> @TheSavior
> @lifestyle21873
> ...


rent free in ur gay alien head


----------



## Soalian (Oct 29, 2020)

EQ maxxing is better though


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 29, 2020)

Soalian said:


> EQ maxxing is better though



Why?


----------

